# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  φοβος για ασθενεια απο ψυχολογικο τραυμα

## agxwdhs

Καλησπερα, ειμαι 18 χρονων αρρεν και πρωτοετης σε πανεπιστημιο. Συγχωρεστε με για τις περιγραφες αλλα θα ηθελα να ξερετε τι συμβαινει. Στην τουαλετα το σκουπισμα μου παντα ηταν σκληρο και βαρβαρο. Ηθελα το εντερο μου να ειναι τελειως καθαρο και ποτε δεν καθαριζομουν μονο επιφανειακα αλλα εβαζα μεσα το δακτυλο μου σε αρεκτο βαθος εως 5 εκ και παραπανω ισως. Νομιζα οτι αυτο ειναι το φυσιολογικο. Το προβλημα ξεκιναει πριν 2 βδομαδες οταν και στο τελος του σκουπισματος ξυνοντας το εντερο για να το καθαρισω ειαδα στο μωρομαντηλο ροζ αιμα. Για 1 μερα δεν ανησυχησα και το θεωρησα τραυματισμο και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα με την ζωη μου ουτε <<συμπτωμτα>>. Την δευτερη μερα διαβασα στο ιντερνετ διαφορα και νομιζα οτι ειναι καρκινος στο εντερο γιατι μπερδεψα το αιμα λογω ξυσιματος με την αιμορραγια που ειναι συμπτωμα και φοβηθηκα πολυ και εκλεισα ραντεβου με γαστρεντερολογο . Η γαστρεντερολογος η οποια μου συμπεριφερθηκε εξαιρετικα και εχει πολλα χρονια εμπειρια δλδ την εμπιστευομαι γιατι μου την συστησε ο παιδιατρος μου που ειναι πανεπιστημιακος με δακτυλικη εξεταση ειδε πως υπαρχει αιμα λογω ενος τραυματισμου που κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ο ιδιος προκαλεσα και βρισκεται στα 3-5 εκ βαθος. Εγω ομως δεν ησυχασα. Μια βδομαδα ολοκληρη διαβαζα για καρκινους και ιστοριες καρκινοπαθων και φοβιζα τον εαυτο μου και νομιζα οτι εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα και οτι ειμαι ετοιμοθανατος και εκλαιγα συνεχως. Ειχα πονους στην κοιλια κυριως μετα το φαγητο αλλα και πριν κοιμηθω και φοβερες αυπνιες απο τον φοβο. Ειχα δυσκοιλιοτητα και πολλη βλεννα στις κενωσεις μου και σκουπιζομουν υπερβολικα για να δω αιμα . Ανησυχουσα και οταν εβλεπα και οταν δεν εβλεπα αιμα. Η ιατρος μου ειπε για να ηρεμησω να κανω ορθοσιγμοειδοσκοπηση οπου εκανα την προηγουμενη δευτερα και ειδα και ο ιδιος τον τραυματισμο και οτι το εντερο ειναι καθαρο αλλα δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω. Μου εγραψε και αγωγη για σπαστικη κολιτιδα και η δυσκοιλιοτητα η βλεννα και οι πονοι εχουν φυγει Δοξα τω Θεω αλλα εχω συνεχεια το μυαλο μου στην περιοχη του πρωκτου και απο την δευτερα νοιωθω πονο καποιες φορες και εχω τεινεσμο . Η ιατρος μου λεει οτι συμβαινει επειδη η περιοχη εκει ειναι γεματη νευρα και ειναι κατηγορηματικη πως δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα καρκινου και οι γονεις μου με περνανε για τρελο. Ανησυχω αφανταστα ομως, φοβαμαι για καρκινο στο εντερο η στον πρωκτο. Πριν καθε κενωση παω να λιποθυμησω γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως εχω αιμορραγια η καποιο αλλο σημαδι καρκινου. Σκεφτομαι να ζητησω 1-2 ακομα γνωμες για να ειμαι τελειως σιγουρος. Λετε 2 εξετασεις να μην μπορεσαν να εντοπισουν κατι??? Να προσθεσω πως ειμαι πολυ αγχωδης και εμμονικος χαρακτηρας συνεχως αγχωνομαι για κατι ποτε δεν εχω υπαρξει ηρεμος στην ζωη μου. ειμαι γεματος εμμονες και φοβους. Παιδια στην ηλικια μου ειναι ξεγνοιαστα και διασκεδαζουν και εγω διαβαζω ολη μερα για καρκινους και φοβαμαι. Πως μπορω να ηρεμησω???

----------


## menis_64

Ρε φίλε μου έχεις γίνεις εμμονικος.. Απο μία απλή κακή συνήθεια καθαρισμού του πρωκτου καταλήξες να εχεις συμπαιρανει ότι έχεις ολόκληρο καρκίνο... Το πιο λογικό είναι και ακούγεται να έχεις τραυματησει ο ίδιος το έντερο σου παρά να έχει πάθει καρκίνο... Σκέψου το επόμενο ραντεβού μήπως τελικά δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνεις σε γαστρεντερολογο αλλά σε ψυχολόγο

----------


## Panoulis

Φίλε μου είναι ψυχολογικό το θέμα ...
Όπως έχω κατάλαβει άμα φάει σκάλομα το μυαλό κάπου μπορεί να διμιουργιση και συμπτώματα που έχει διαβάσει ... 
Μην σκαλίζεις άλλο το θέμα πάνε σε ψυχολόγο να σε βοηθήσει μην το αφήνεις να μεγαλώνει τον φόβο !

----------


## agxwdhs

update: η πληγη μου εχει σχεδον κλεισει λεει η γιατρος. τωρα αυτο δεν ειναι το θεμα που με ανησυχει.... ενας πονος πανω στην κοιλια το βραδυ και πολλα αερια με κανει να φοβαμαι οτι εχω κατι στο στομαχι η στο τμημα του εντερου που δεν φτανει η ορθοσιγμοειδοσκοπηση... Ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να ζητησω εγω να κανω γαστροσκοπηση και ολικη κολονοσκοπηση η θα με περασουν για τρελο??????????????????????????????

----------


## geodim

μπορείς να ζητήσεις ότι θες, αν αυτό θα σε ηρεμήσει, κάνε το. Το πιθανότερο είναι πως είναι ψυχογενή συμπτώματα και όχι τιποτε άλλο

----------


## DiSI

> update: η πληγη μου εχει σχεδον κλεισει λεει η γιατρος. τωρα αυτο δεν ειναι το θεμα που με ανησυχει.... ενας πονος πανω στην κοιλια το βραδυ και πολλα αερια με κανει να φοβαμαι οτι εχω κατι στο στομαχι η στο τμημα του εντερου που δεν φτανει η ορθοσιγμοειδοσκοπηση... Ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να ζητησω εγω να κανω γαστροσκοπηση και ολικη κολονοσκοπηση η θα με περασουν για τρελο??????????????????????????????


Μπορείς να ζητήσεις στον γαστρεντερολόγο να στην γράψει... δεν θα έχεις τίποτα, όμως είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιη ότι θα βρεις κάτι άλλο για να αγχωθείς... 
ο πόνος στην κοιλιά κ τα πολλά αέρια ίσως να είναι σύνδρομο ευερέθιστου εντέρου που προέρχεται από το άγχος

----------


## agxwdhs

> Μπορείς να ζητήσεις στον γαστρεντερολόγο να στην γράψει... δεν θα έχεις τίποτα, όμως είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιη ότι θα βρεις κάτι άλλο για να αγχωθείς... 
> ο πόνος στην κοιλιά κ τα πολλά αέρια ίσως να είναι σύνδρομο ευερέθιστου εντέρου που προέρχεται από το άγχος


Και εγω δυστυχως το ιδιο πιστευω... ο πονος και τα αερια δεν συμβαινουν καθε βραδυ.. προπροχθες τα ειχα μονο ισως επδ παραεφαγα μαυρο ψωμι και το μυαλο μου αμεσως πηγε στο κακο. . Χθες τπ απογευμα ειχα λιγο πονοκεφαλο και το μυαλο μου αμεσως ειπε ογκος στον εγκεφαλο... εχω καταστρεψει την ζωη μου με αυτη την φοβια ενω ποτε στην ζωη μου δεν ειχα κατι αντιστοιχο.

----------


## agxwdhs

> Και εγω δυστυχως το ιδιο πιστευω... ο πονος και τα αερια δεν συμβαινουν καθε βραδυ.. προπροχθες τα ειχα μονο ισως επδ παραεφαγα μαυρο ψωμι και το μυαλο μου αμεσως πηγε στο κακο. . Χθες τπ απογευμα ειχα λιγο πονοκεφαλο και το μυαλο μου αμεσως ειπε ογκος στον εγκεφαλο... εχω καταστρεψει την ζωη μου με αυτη την φοβια ενω ποτε στην ζωη μου δεν ειχα κατι αντιστοιχο.


 παιδια δεν γινεται αυτο... τωρα ηρεμησα για το εντερο μου και με επιασε ιδεα οτι εχω κατι στον αγκωνα.. συνεχεια ψαχνομαι δεν γινεται αυριο θα παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα θελω να δω και ορθοπαιδικο..

----------


## DiSI

> παιδια δεν γινεται αυτο... τωρα ηρεμησα για το εντερο μου και με επιασε ιδεα οτι εχω κατι στον αγκωνα.. συνεχεια ψαχνομαι δεν γινεται αυριο θα παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα θελω να δω και ορθοπαιδικο..


Στον αγκώνα τι να έχεις; 
Πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις...! Τι σου λέω τώρα θα μου πεις...
Εγώ να φανταστείς έχω παρά πολλά νεύρα και νομίζω ότι έχω όγκο στο κεφάλι...

----------


## agxwdhs

> Στον αγκώνα τι να έχεις; 
> Πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις...! Τι σου λέω τώρα θα μου πεις...
> Εγώ να φανταστείς έχω παρά πολλά νεύρα και νομίζω ότι έχω όγκο στο κεφάλι...


Ογκο.. το ξερω πως ακουγομαι γελοιος και σαν τον ψευτη βοσκο αλλα και η παραμικρη πιθανοτητα να εχω κατι με γεμιζει τοσο αγχος και με τρομοκρατει και συνεχεια θελω να ψηλαφιζω τον εαυτο μου... το παρηγορο παντως ειναι οτι μολις ο φοβος μεταφερθηκε σε αλλο μερος του σωματος ξαφνικα εξαφανιστηκαν και ολα τα γαστρεντερολογικα προβληματα. Ελπιζω ο ψυχολογος να με βοηθησει ουφφφ

----------


## DiSI

> Ογκο.. το ξερω πως ακουγομαι γελοιος και σαν τον ψευτη βοσκο αλλα και η παραμικρη πιθανοτητα να εχω κατι με γεμιζει τοσο αγχος και με τρομοκρατει και συνεχεια θελω να ψηλαφιζω τον εαυτο μου... το παρηγορο παντως ειναι οτι μολις ο φοβος μεταφερθηκε σε αλλο μερος του σωματος ξαφνικα εξαφανιστηκαν και ολα τα γαστρεντερολογικα προβληματα. Ελπιζω ο ψυχολογος να με βοηθησει ουφφφ


Όγκο στον αγκώνα... πολύ σπάνιο ως κ απίθανο... 
σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, ξέρω πώς είναι η αρρωστοφοβία...! Αλλά είσαι μικρός (όπως κι εγώ) για να ανησυχείς τόσο πολυ για την υγεία σου... 
αυτό που λες ότι όταν εστίασες αλλού εξαφανίστηκαν τα συμπτώματα το είχα κι εγώ... πχ με το έντερο μου που ποναγα υπερβολικα πολύ είχα αέρια και δεν μπορούσα να κουνηθώ από τον πονο, μόλις σκεφτόμουν κάτι άλλο πχ μήπως έχω κάτι στο κεφάλι, υποχωρούσαν, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι εγώ τα προκαλούσα... 
Γράψε τι θα σου πει ο ψυχολόγος, αν σε βοήθησε κλπ, αλλά μην περιμένεις θαύματα από την πρώτη συνεδρία...

----------


## Krisi

Μου θύμισες εμενα πριν κανα χρόνο που ειχα έντονους πόνους στο έντερο και στομάχι και φρικαρα στην τουαλέτα κοιτούσα τα κόπρανα να δω αν έχουν αίμα μετά καθόμουνα στο κινητό και διάβαζα για καρκίνους.Μεχρι που έκανα χυμούς φυσικούς με κόκκινα λάχανο γιατί νόμιζα έχω κάτι και διάβασα ότι αυτο βοηθάει μετά μια μέρα έφτυσα και νόμιζα είδα αίμα εκεί φρικαρα ήμουνα σίγουρη έχω καρκίνο στο έντερο και έφτυνα όλη μέρα να δω αν ξαναδώ αίμα.Τραγικη κατάσταση.Αφου πορωσα τον εαυτό μου ξαφνικά μια μέρα ξύπνησα χαλιααααα δεν κατεβαίνε μπουκιά για 2 μέρες δεν μπορούσα να φάω και δεν ειχα καμία πείνα ενώ δούλευα και πηγενα γυμναστήριο δεν ένιωθα πείνα .Οπως κατάλαβες πήγα νοσοκομείο για γαστροσκοπηση εντεροσκοπηση και μαγνητική που όλα ήταν πεντακάθαρα.Δεν σταματάει εδώ όμως αφού μου έφυγε η ιδέα του καρκίνου αυτού μου έρχονται άλλες πως άκουσα μια μέρα απτή γειτόνισσα για κι γνωστή της που πέθανε στον ύπνο της από μια αρτηρίες που έσκασε στο κεφάλι... τι να σου πω από και και πέρα δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ και έκανα μαγνητική στο κεφάλι...Ώσπου οδηγήθηκα σε ψυχίατρο και πήρα αντικαταθλιπτικά και ηρέμησα.Σορρυ αν κούρασε αλλά ελπίζω να σε βοήθησε η ιστορία μου νακαταλαβεις πως γινόμαστε παρανοϊκοι και εμμονικοι χωρίς κανέναν λόγο

----------


## sogoku

Και γω μια απ τα ιδια, ειχα περασει κατι πονους το καλοκαιρι στο στομαχι και νομιζα οτι ειχα καρκινο, αφου πηρα zantac για καμια βδομαδα μου περασε, στο καπακι ηρθε ενας πονος στο ποδι κοντα σε μια ελια που εχω χρονια και νομιζα οτι ειναι μελανωμα και σκεφτομουν οτι θα μου κοψουν το ποδι, παει κ αυτο.. μετα ειχα αερια κ καποια πονακια στο εντερο και νομιζα οτι ειχα καρκινο εντερου η εστω νοσο chron και θα μου κανουν κωλεκτομη, παει και αυτο.. μετα επειδη για καποιο διαστημα εφαγα καποια γλυκα παραπανω, κ επειδη νομιζα οτι ζαλιζομουν και ειχα και λιγο συχνοουρια νομιζα οτι θα μου πουν στο νοσοκομειο να αρχισω να κανω ενεσεις για ινσουλινη. Παει και αυτο, μετα νομιζα οτι επειδη αισθανομαι κουρασμενος καποιες μερες οτι εχω σκπ και οτι θα πεθανω σε καροτσακι. Παει κ αυτο, μετα επειδη με πονεσε λιγο κατα την ουρηση η ουροδοχος κυστη κ ειχα σαν τσουξιμο νομιζα οτι ειχα καρκινο κ οτι θα μου βαλουν σωληνακια κ σακουλες απ τα 30 μου. Τωρα εχω κατι πονακια στο μετωπο σαν πονοκεφαλο κ νομιζω οτι εχω ογκο, ανευρυσμα που θα σκασει απο μερα σε μερα η προθυρα εγκεφαλικου. Please help, ηρεμω περιστασιακα μονο με αγχολυτικα..

----------


## geodim

Το πιο εκνευριστικό για εμένα είναι αυτό που περιγράφεις: το ένα διαφορετικό σύμπτωμα μετά το άλλο. Λόγω στρες το σώμα αντιδρά με οτιδήποτε συμπτώματα σε οποιοδήποτε μέρος του σώματος. Μια μας πιάνει το ένα, μια το άλλο, μια το παράλλο. Και κάθε φορά η ίδια ανησυχία, ο φόβος πως κάτι έχουμε πάθει. Στην περίπτωσή μου πάντως πιάνει το να αγνοώ τα συμπτώματα (όσο γίνεται) για να μην κολλάει εκεί το μυαλό μου.

----------


## sogoku

Σωστος, ετσι πρεπει να κανουμε.. τι να πω

----------


## agxwdhs

παιδια αληθεια δεν ξερετε ποσο ανακουφιση νοιωθω που δεν ειμαι μονος και που αλλοι τα εχετε περασει αυτα... με τον ψυχολογο ειμαστε στην αρχη ακομα. μου ειπε απλα οτι αυτο που θελει να κανω μεχρι την δευτερα που ειναι η επομενη συνεδρια ειναι να σκεφτω ποσα πραγματα εχω χασει απο την ζωη μου ολα αυτα τα χρονια και ειναι πολλα. ουσιαστικα με εκανε να εντοπισω και αλλα τετοια μοτιβα στην συμπεριφορα μου και η καρκινοφοβια ειναι απλα μια εκδηλωση .. ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και να ηρεμησω.

----------


## agxwdhs

> παιδια αληθεια δεν ξερετε ποσο ανακουφιση νοιωθω που δεν ειμαι μονος και που αλλοι τα εχετε περασει αυτα... με τον ψυχολογο ειμαστε στην αρχη ακομα. μου ειπε απλα οτι αυτο που θελει να κανω μεχρι την δευτερα που ειναι η επομενη συνεδρια ειναι να σκεφτω ποσα πραγματα εχω χασει απο την ζωη μου ολα αυτα τα χρονια και ειναι πολλα. ουσιαστικα με εκανε να εντοπισω και αλλα τετοια μοτιβα στην συμπεριφορα μου και η καρκινοφοβια ειναι απλα μια εκδηλωση .. ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και να ηρεμησω.


Σας γραφω μετα απο αρκετουτσικο καιρο .. ειλικρινα μονο εσεις μπορειτε να καταλαβετε τι περναω γιατι εχετε λερασει η περνατε τα ιδια. Εγω ειχα μια τεραστια κριση. Ενα βραδυ καποιες πετχειες που εχω στο σωμα μου φουντωνουν και νοιωθω πονο στα οστα στα ποδια και τα χερια λεω οξεια λευχαιμια τελος. Να βαζω καθε 5 λεπτα θερμομετρο. Την αλλη μερα εξετασεις αιματος ολα φυσιολογικα. Λεω δεν ξαναασχολουμαι με αρρωστιες τερμα.. εδω αρχιζει ο γολγοθας μου.. μια μερα γυρνωντας απο καπου εξυσα τον λαιμο μου και επιασα κατι σκληρο σαν μπαλακι. Αμεσως λεω καρκινος.. ενω αυτο ηταν απλα τμημα του λαρυγγα μου οπως ειδα μετα στον καθρεπτη. Μετα απο αυτο με επιασε μια εμμονη με τον λαιμο να πιανομαι συνεχεια μηπως βρω εξογκωματα καρκινους η πρησμενους λεμφαδενες. Μετα απο πολλες ωρες συνεχως πιασιμο σε ολον τον λαιμο πιανω ενα μικρο σκληρο σπυρακι παρα πολυ μικρο το οποιο θεωρησα διογκωμενο λεμφαδενα .. μετα εμαθα οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο να μπορεις να πιασεις καποιους μικρους. Εγω πανικος επισκεψεις σε 3 ωρλ σε επειγοντα να ζηταω βιοψια κτλ. Περασα μια κολαση. Μετα απο περισσοτερο ψαξινο βρηκα ενα μεγαλο σκληρο πολυ ευκινητο πραγμα σαν μπαλακι. 2 αιματολογοι μου ειπαν δεν ειναι λεμφαδενας ειναι χονδρος η κατι αλλο αλλα λεμφαδενας σιγουρα οχι. Εκανα και υπερηχο τραχηλου .. ολα φυσιολογικα μου ειπε. Ο μεγαλυτερος μου λεμφαδενας 24μμ. (Δεν μπορεσα να τον ψηλαφισω) Αλλα αντιδραστικο γενικα χωρις κανενα στοιχειο υποπτο κακοηθειας σε κανεναν λεμφαδενα. Διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ οτι οι λεμφαδενες θεωρουνται διογκωμενοι αν ειναι πανω απο 10μμ και τρελαινομουν.. δεν διαβαζα οτι εννοει στον μικρο αξονα. Τελος παντων. Ο ψυχολογος δεν με βοηθησε. Δεν ειχαμε χημεια. Συνεχιζω με ψυχιατρο που μπυ εδωσε σεροξατ και ζαναξ .

----------


## agxwdhs

Ξεχασα να το αναφερω η διαγνωση μου ηταν ΓΑΔ και εχω και στοιχεια ψυχαναγκασμου

----------


## hagard

> Ξεχασα να το αναφερω η διαγνωση μου ηταν ΓΑΔ και εχω και στοιχεια ψυχαναγκασμου


Παλικάρι μου σταματά να ανχωνεσε όλο αυτό δεν θα βγεί πουθενά έχω υπάρξει και εγώ αρρωστοφοβικος ...

Φιλιλοφισετο και δες την ζωή διαφορετικά .. όσο και να το ψάχνεις αν είναι να σε βρει θα σε βρει εγώ είχα έναν γνωστό περίπου στην ηλικία μου 25χ παλικάρι και έκανε παράπονα ότι ποναει η καρδιά του..αφού πιγε σε 10 καρδιολόγους και ετακτα και του επιβεβαίωναν ότι είναι καλά μετά από ένα μήνα έπαθε ανακοπή...

Όπως κ με μια φίλη μου που παραπονιόταν για ζαλάδες και οι γιατροί το απέδωσαν σε ψυχολογικό παράγοντα ενώ διαπιστώθηκε μετά τον θάνατο της ότι είχε όγκο στο κεφάλι...θέλω να σου πω με αυτό ότι μην δίνεις μεγάλη βάση στην ιατρική επιστήμη γιατί κ αυτοί άνθρωποι είναι κ λαθη κάνουν που μπορούν να στοιχίσουν την ζωή σου...

Οπότε μπρος γκρεμός κ πίσω ρέμα άλοστε ποιος έκανε συμβόλαιο για το πόσω θα ζήσει στην ζωή ;;; Κανένας.... ξεκόλλα από το μυαλό σου μην χαραμίσεις τα ωραιότερα χρόνια της ζωής σου γιατί ο χρόνος δεν γυρίζει ποτέ πίσω και το χειρότερο είναι κ απρόβλεπτος....

Αυτά από εμένα ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## agxwdhs

καλησπερα παιδια! θα ηθελα να κλεισω τωρα αυτο το θεμα οπως το ανοιξα. μετα απο αρκετες εβδομαδες θεραπειας με την ελαχιστη δοση του σεροξατ και προσπαθεια ειμαι πολυ καλα και εχω ξεπερασει σχεδον πληρως την αρρωστοφοβια! ειμαι ισως καλυτερα απο πριν γιατι εμαθα να εκτιμαω την ζωη μου. να στε ολοι καλα

----------


## Dimitrios85

> καλησπερα παιδια! θα ηθελα να κλεισω τωρα αυτο το θεμα οπως το ανοιξα. μετα απο αρκετες εβδομαδες θεραπειας με την ελαχιστη δοση του σεροξατ και προσπαθεια ειμαι πολυ καλα και εχω ξεπερασει σχεδον πληρως την αρρωστοφοβια! ειμαι ισως καλυτερα απο πριν γιατι εμαθα να εκτιμαω την ζωη μου. να στε ολοι καλα


Πολύ ενθαρρυντικό το μήνυμα σου και μπράβο που κατάφερες να δεις την ζωή με άλλο μάτι. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

